# 0x104 Distribution Map - Did you get it?



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I cooked up something today that some folks might find useful.

If you have received the 0x104 release yet, please go to *this link* and add your zip code. You can visit this page to see who has received it as well.

Please, if you have not received it yet, DO NOT enter your zip code. If you DO have it, go ahead and let us know.

Thanks for your input in advance.


----------



## newcs (Nov 25, 2006)

brott said:


> I cooked up something today that some folks might find useful.
> 
> If you have received the 0x104 release yet, please go to *this link* and add your zip code. You can visit this page to see who has received it as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the site.


----------



## 66stang351 (Aug 10, 2006)

brott said:


> I cooked up something today that some folks might find useful.
> 
> If you have received the 0x104 release yet, please go to *this link* and add your zip code. You can visit this page to see who has received it as well.
> 
> ...


Well, I have a zip of 93030 where my address of use is and a billing address of 97456. Address of use is in LA DMA and billing is in small town OR. Earl mentioned it was by billing address and I have the 0x104 so I will put in that one.


----------



## remlle (Aug 22, 2006)

doesnt look very acurate.


----------



## jcrandall (Jun 18, 2004)

Good idea, are we looking for the* little black dots* on the map, way too much white to be the other.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Do I count?


----------



## gb33 (Sep 8, 2006)

remlle said:


> doesnt look very acurate.


Seriously is your TV like 7 feet up in the air?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

gb33 said:


> Seriously is your TV like 7 feet up in the air?


Actually... Mine is about 5.5" but the top is at least 8ft in the air...

(Plasma on the wall, above the fireplace)


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

masterdeals said:


> Good idea, are we looking for the* little black dots* on the map, way too much white to be the other.


Yes, black dots. I just put it up, so it will take some time. It's not the end-all. Look more for trends than accuracy.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Do I count?


I expect at least one Illinois dot


----------



## gb33 (Sep 8, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Actually... Mine is about 5.5" but the top is at least 8ft in the air...
> 
> (Plasma on the wall, above the fireplace)


Man oh man Earl, don't you get neck cramps? Is this a deterrant to keep the little one from sitting on the floor asking to watch Elmo (or whoever) 20x a day? if so, I am heading out first thing in the morning.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

gb33 said:


> Man oh man Earl, don't you get neck cramps? Is this a deterrant to keep the little one from sitting on the floor asking to watch Elmo (or whoever) 20x a day? if so, I am heading out first thing in the morning.


Tilted down 15 degrees, and the couch is about 10ft away.
After about a week... you get used to it.

It has been up there for 3 years now... And when it "dies" another is going right back in it's place. We can see the TV from 6 different rooms... and accross the street when the front drapes are open.


----------



## jcrandall (Jun 18, 2004)

Chicago, StLouis, Oregon, and SoCal. This will be effective in a few days if active. I suspect a few out of the key area, but not many. For what it is worth, I have 3 receivers in Michigan, all 3 were denied on a force attempt, but hey, I had to try...


----------



## JLove336 (Sep 8, 2006)

What are all the yellow dots? DMA's or what?


----------



## Jomanscool2 (Aug 28, 2006)

Thinking of the whole I use it at this zip code, but the billing adress is this..

Is it legal according to DirecTV to have one account at multiple houses?

I.e. one account, 2 boxes in main house (including primary) and a 3rd in a mountain house 4 hours away?

Easy way to save $100 a month..


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

JLove336 said:


> What are all the yellow dots? DMA's or what?


Can't be DMA's...I guarantee you some of those North Dakota ones (I'm from there) would have to be like the 8,000th DMA... Do they even count them that far?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Each dot is one zip code. There are 41,556 different zip codes in the database. The black dots have been entered by someone, the yellow dots have not. If people put in their zip codes even if they don't have the update, it will show up on the map as black. So far, there doesn't appear to be a big enough sample to make any kind of determination. Hopefully in the next couple of days some trends will emerge. If not, well, it was worth a try


----------



## jkc120 (Sep 11, 2006)

brott said:


> I cooked up something today that some folks might find useful.
> 
> If you have received the 0x104 release yet, please go to *this link* and add your zip code. You can visit this page to see who has received it as well.
> 
> ...


Just forced an update in the 95630 zip and it's pulling down 0x104


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

I see two real close to me and I'm guessing one is Earl, mabye if I sneak to his house and hook up my DVR to one of his lines... Or just watch TV thru his front window...


----------



## Jomanscool2 (Aug 28, 2006)

I havn't gotten it yet.  

ps. how come earl's say they are posted like 3 days before they actually show up?

Are they giving the mods previews of what us poor entry level posters have to wait for?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Jomanscool2 said:


> how come earl's say they are posted like 3 days before they actually show up?
> 
> Are they giving the mods previews of what us poor entry level posters have to wait for?


Pretty much.


----------



## Carbon (Sep 22, 2006)

Anyway . . I think people are going to the site and just putting there zip in because there are so many east of the Mississippi.


----------



## newcs (Nov 25, 2006)

Looks like some in Massachusetts and other eastern states have reported in on the map, but I doubt that it accurate.


----------



## remlle (Aug 22, 2006)

yes the TV is above the Fireplace. its not 7 feet up there. the bottom of the TV starts at about 4 feet. its a 42 plasma I made the mount and it hangs from the ceiling, it was the best place for the TV and yes it still works and there has been nothing go wrong with the TV yet. I have heat sheilding under the mantel and the heat is actually blown out with blowers. but I dont recomend it for everyone it was the only way I Could get the Tv in the room the way I Wanted it. the Couch sits about 20 feet back from the tv and the tv is tilted and angled perfect to see it from the couch and all chairs in the room.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Do I count?


I figured your dot was already showing up in the map. I am hoping to add my dot soon.


----------



## dishnet520 (Jun 15, 2004)

I don't understand how people have marked that they received it Wisconsin. I tried to force the download twice and my friend has three times. We can't get it but others in the area can?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Carbon said:


> Anyway . . I think people are going to the site and just putting there zip in because there are so many east of the Mississippi.


Agreed. If anyone wants to unconfirm some zips, I'll remove them. Here is the list of zipcodes that have noted they have it.

02128, 06484, 08050, 08840, 14850, 16506, 17110, 17331, 18702, 27540,
29341, 33138, 33445, 36555, 44471, 46060, 46140, 48154, 53151, 53189,
54451, 54979, 57078, 60074, 60477, 60622, 63021, 63103, 63366, 74014,
74137, 85340, 88102, 90025, 90056, 90280, 91301, 91316, 91801, 91803,
92373, 92562, 92571, 92604, 92651, 93030, 93065, 95020, 95209, 95630,
97456, 98225


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

I'd use Frapper. You need to create an account, which would deter folks just putting their zip code in because it's fun.


----------



## deebeeeff (Oct 10, 2006)

brott said:


> Agreed. If anyone wants to unconfirm some zips, I'll remove them. Here is the list of zipcodes that have noted they have it.
> 
> 02128, 06484, 08050, 08840, 14850, 16506, 17110, 17331, 18702, 27540,
> 29341, 33138, 33445, 36555, 44471, 46060, 46140, 48154, 53151, 53189,
> ...


I have some doubts about 95209 and 95630; those are both Sacramento/Stockton market, and as of 6:00 AM PST Friday morning (12/08/06) it had not been activated in this market. At least not at my house which is in Modesto, part of the same market.


----------



## remlle (Aug 22, 2006)

63021 has not gotten the update


----------



## gb33 (Sep 8, 2006)

Coffey77 said:


> I see two real close to me and I'm guessing one is Earl, mabye if I sneak to his house and hook up my DVR to one of his lines... Or just watch TV thru his front window...


 Now that is funny! But who are the doofus' that think its fun to put their zip on the map even if they don't have it? This was a good idea until kids get hold of it.


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

There is something funky down at the tip of Texas. That little dot down there in Brownsville is in zip code 785XX, but nothing near there is in the list above. Perhaps a couple of the dots may have the wrong codes assigned? Just thinking out loud here.....


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

remlle said:


> yes the TV is above the Fireplace. its not 7 feet up there. the bottom of the TV starts at about 4 feet. its a 42 plasma I made the mount and it hangs from the ceiling, it was the best place for the TV and yes it still works and there has been nothing go wrong with the TV yet. I have heat sheilding under the mantel and the heat is actually blown out with blowers. but I dont recomend it for everyone it was the only way I Could get the Tv in the room the way I Wanted it. the Couch sits about 20 feet back from the tv and the tv is tilted and angled perfect to see it from the couch and all chairs in the room.


Mine is similar...

The wall behind the TV, was double studded... so I can make sure I had proper support for the TV.

After doing a "ton" of research (about 6 months before making the purchase), I found that it is not a big deal "heat" wise to mount it above the fireplace.

Considering I use the fireplace, maybe 20 times a year tops... It is only a small factor most of the year. But during that first year, I was very cautions.

I measured the temperature above my mantel, and it increase by a total of 5degrees when the fire was going... It is actually warmer "above" the TV, as that is where the heat vents are for the unit.

I have put the really cheap candles from the dollar store on the mantal infront of the fire, and the mantel above the fireplace.

The ones on the bottom melt and get soft... the ones just 4ish feet above it on the mantel... look like they are just out of the box.

If you have your TV in an enclosed entertainment system, you are going to get more heat "in the box" from the TV it self.... and what about all those hundreds of thousands of people that have their TV right in front of their forced air heat vents....

Needless to say... I am not to worried about the "heat" factor.....

:backtotop


----------



## gb33 (Sep 8, 2006)

remlle said:


> 63021 has not gotten the update


 Isn't that an Illinois zip code? Are you one of those right on the border so I say St. Louis people?

And say Earl since I was one of the first midwesterners next to yourself to have this box (Sep 8th) how about you pull your weight and hook a brother up!


----------



## Tyrod (Nov 1, 2006)

There's quite a few more east of the mississippi today, including 4 in Florida where yesterday there were only 2. I feel slighted, cause I don't have it yet. I can only assume there are folks in Florida that have "special privileges" like someone else that hangs 'round here. C'mon kiddies must we screw everything up just 'cause we can?


----------



## gb33 (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh snap! Earl I see another Packer-backer has joined the HR20 boards!


----------



## gb33 (Sep 8, 2006)

Tyrod said:


> C'mon kiddies must we screw everything up just 'cause we can?


 That's what I am saying, there are people like this everywhere. They always get the game, cd, movie, box, game console, whatever before anyone else has. Riiight. I wouldn't beleive them w/o a screen shot thats for sure. I am having some company this weekend and sure wouldn't mind getting my 1 missing local (CBS) before then. But if not oh well.


----------



## iacas (Nov 18, 2006)

brott said:


> Agreed. If anyone wants to unconfirm some zips, I'll remove them. Here is the list of zipcodes that have noted they have it.
> 
> 02128, 06484, 08050, 08840, 14850, 16506, 17110, 17331, 18702, 27540,
> 29341, 33138, 33445, 36555, 44471, 46060, 46140, 48154, 53151, 53189,
> ...


I'm in 16506 and we (or at least I) don't have it. I checked again this morning.


----------



## ajwillys (Jun 14, 2006)

brott said:


> Agreed. If anyone wants to unconfirm some zips, I'll remove them. Here is the list of zipcodes that have noted they have it.
> 
> 02128, 06484, 08050, 08840, 14850, 16506, 17110, 17331, 18702, 27540,
> 29341, 33138, 33445, 36555, 44471, 46060, 46140, 48154, 53151, 53189,
> ...


27540 is Holly Springs, NC and they have not gotten the update. Here's a map of zip codes that might help 'unconfirm' some of these.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:ZIP_code_zones.png


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for the thread and the clean up of the map!


----------



## TheMoose (Jan 20, 2006)

74014 hadn't got it as of last night, but I'm at work today & won't be home till tomorrow to see if it came this morning.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Tyrod said:


> There's quite a few more east of the mississippi today, including 4 in Florida where yesterday there were only 2. I feel slighted, cause I don't have it yet. I can only assume there are folks in Florida that have "special privileges" like someone else that hangs 'round here. C'mon kiddies must we screw everything up just 'cause we can?


I'm in Orlando,Fl and even though yesterday morning I thought I had *IT* I don't.

Amazing how the upgrade can be "beamed down" to just a select few areas.


----------



## gb33 (Sep 8, 2006)

*46060, 46140, 48154*

I am calling bluff on these Indy area guys. I tried a force and got nothing. I am thinking anyone west of Nevada aside from Earl is lying. Correct? Or is the rollout beginning quicker than originally thought?


----------



## ramcm7 (Aug 1, 2002)

gb33 said:


> But who are the doofus' that think...


Is the plural of "doofus" doofi?


----------



## Rugged (Sep 16, 2006)

I talked to my Dad (90266) and he got the update yesterday when he activated his box. I added the zipcode to the map.

the funny thing is y'day was the first day with the HR20 and he doesn't even want OTA; he had just called DTV on Monday b/c his HR10 started failing and they shipped him an HR20 immediately. I spent about an hour taking him through all the lessons learned from this site. 

You guys Rock!!

Question--maybe for another forum--if so, just PM. My Dad purchased his HR10 when if first came out for $999 and DirecTV sent him a "free" replacement HR20 when the HR10 failed. They told him he MUST send back the HR10. 
Is that consistent with what other people have experienced? Is there anyway for him to keep the HR10--even though the hard drive is failing?

thanks


----------



## remlle (Aug 22, 2006)

yep. my TV has never been affected by the heat plus hell what do I care if it goes out I take it to bestbuy and get a new one. YAY. thank god for replacement plans. lol I love having my TV above the fireplace its a nice way of displaying family photos when not watching it. people get a huge kick out of seeing family photos rotate around on it through out the party and day.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Who the heck are the 2 beta testers in Denver?

Oh, hey -- those may be monitors in Castle Rock at the uplink station. Or folks who work there.


----------



## dishnet520 (Jun 15, 2004)

Nobody I talked to is receiving the update in Wisconsin. I think something is fishy with all the dots in Wisconsin. I tried twice to force with no result.

** Edit - I noticed the dots are removed.


----------



## UrbanDad (Aug 29, 2006)

deebeeeff said:


> I have some doubts about 95209 and 95630; those are both Sacramento/Stockton market, and as of 6:00 AM PST Friday morning (12/08/06) it had not been activated in this market. At least not at my house which is in Modesto, part of the same market.


I would agree with that - I am in San Francisco, and there is no update here yet either.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I removed a few entries from overnight and earlier this morning. Apparently there was some confusion about the map - It was a quicky, so I didn't put a lot of design thought into the interface.

Here are some basics -

Each "yellow" dot is a zip code location by Longitude/Latitude - Total count=41,556
Each "black" dot is a zip code where someone has indicated receiving the *0x104* software update

If you have NOT received the 0x104 update, then do your fellow HR20 users a favor and don't add your zip code. It will be much appreciated. However, if you HAVE received the update, please enter your zip code and let us know.

Again, the link to the page is as follows: http://www.redh.com/hr20/release/

Thank you all for your contribution.


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

This update would appear to be S L O W


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

Just powered up an HR20 for the first time and it downloaded the new software. The OTA channels are coming in fine.


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

Looks like two people in the Denver area -- that's a surprise - I expected all the dots to be in the LA area


----------



## hancox (Jun 23, 2004)

who is the jerk in Boston? LOL


----------



## Carbon (Sep 22, 2006)

hancox said:


> who is the jerk in Boston? LOL


That is what I want to know


----------



## Angelus7310 (Aug 23, 2006)

Nothing yet way up Nort' in Wisconsin. There does, however, appear to be someone claiming to have it around the Twin Cities area. Hmm. Seems fishy.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

gb33 said:


> *46060, 46140, 48154*
> 
> I am calling bluff on these Indy area guys. I tried a force and got nothing. I am thinking anyone west of Nevada aside from Earl is lying. Correct? Or is the rollout beginning quicker than originally thought?


Don't include Nevada, I don't have it yet.


----------



## swedishcancerboi (Sep 24, 2006)

Since someone already mentioned 74014 as not receiving, you might also want to remove 74137. I was in that part of town today and their HR20 didn't have OTA (I check EVERY SINGLE HR20 I come across).


----------



## spivey (Nov 21, 2006)

Maybe the black dots to the east of the Mississippi are other "Earls" that just don't post?


----------



## JLove336 (Sep 8, 2006)

Anybody in KY received the update yet?


----------



## jbstix (Dec 29, 2005)

There is a chance that some boxes (in any location) are getting the update, b/c they are replacement/refurb units that were in the LA area, or PST originally.

This happened on the last update, one guy in FLA got the update days before anyone else on the east coast, and he finally figured out why he was updated - b/c his replacement unit was originally from LA. 
Not saying this is the case for everyone, but def. a possibility.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Keep in mind that some of the TechKnow guides from the D* Forums will get the update in the first round. Maybe even sooner. So it is possible. Some of these guys post here everyday. If they want to make themselve known, they can, but I won't.


----------



## Knepster (May 31, 2006)

Reggie3 said:


> Looks like two people in the Denver area -- that's a surprise - I expected all the dots to be in the LA area


Yeah I was surprised about those dots too.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

When the installer installed the 2nd HR20 here in MI it downloaded 0xFA. So no go in MI yet. I haven't forced my original HR20 because I figured it would be fruitless.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

You're certainly right about that. When only parts of California have it, forcing a download from the midwest is an exercise in futility.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jbstix said:


> There is a chance that some boxes (in any location) are getting the update, b/c they are replacement/refurb units that were in the LA area, or PST originally.
> 
> This happened on the last update, one guy in FLA got the update days before anyone else on the east coast, and he finally figured out why he was updated - b/c his replacement unit was originally from LA.
> Not saying this is the case for everyone, but def. a possibility.


That must not be the case now [No, I'm not the guy in FL who he was talking about] because mine didn't get the update and it's a refurb that used to be in LA which I got when my other experienced power issues.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Am I the only one that thinks it's ridiculous to go ape poopie about how quickly this update is going to roll out?  I'd like OTA now, but I can definitely wait a week or so for it to come. We've waited many many weeks so far anyways.

Now if you excuse me, it's time to goto my friends place for some poker and beer (Joker's wild of course)


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Does he have an HR20 and has OTA been activated yet?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Am I the only one that thinks it's ridiculous to go ape poopie about how quickly this update is going to roll out?  I'd like OTA now, but I can definitely wait a week or so for it to come. We've waited many many weeks so far anyways.
> 
> Now if you excuse me, it's time to goto my friends place for some poker and beer (Joker's wild of course)


Enjoy your game tonight. Yes, this experiment is really an exercise in futility. It's kinda cool to watch, though. I hope that when it does start rolling out (even if it's to everyone else) that we can see the graphic make it's way from predominantly yellow to predominantly black. More "Wow! that's cool" than anything else.


----------



## deebeeeff (Oct 10, 2006)

ramcm7 said:


> Is the plural of "doofus" doofi?


LOL I actually thought of the same thing!!!


----------



## wheelswagz (Nov 30, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Am I the only one that thinks it's ridiculous to go ape poopie about how quickly this update is going to roll out?  I'd like OTA now, but I can definitely wait a week or so for it to come. We've waited many many weeks so far anyways.


I, for one, am not flooding the posts with "when can I get it??" But I am very anxious to receive it because I am hoping for some dramatic stability improvements in my HR20. I'm not so excited about using OTA, but I am seriously hoping I have fewer "searching for signal" errors with the new update.

Can anyone tell me, am I crazy for my increasted stability hopes in this new release? :grin:


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

No, you're not crazy. Life is lived in the tension between hope and fear, the only thing to be avoided is dispair.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm in the Washington D.C. DMA.
No update here.
My last update was 11/22- 0xFA


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The map was starting to look pretty well pollenized until I discovered that the hits were in a dark color.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

harsh said:


> The map was starting to look pretty well pollenized until I discovered that the hits were in a dark color.


Only 96 unique zip codes have reported receiving the update at this time. It's quite possible that some are fake, but it's also possible that there are pre-release customers out there (DirecTV employees, etc.) that also have it. I expect a deluge at some point, I just don't know when that is.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

brott said:


> Only 96 unique zip codes have reported receiving the update at this time. It's quite possible that some are fake, but it's also possible that there are pre-release customers out there (DirecTV employees, etc.) that also have it. I expect a deluge at some point, I just don't know when that is.


Doug,

Can you tell if any San Diego zips are entered? (91901 to 92199)

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

DishDog said:


> Doug,
> 
> Can you tell if any San Diego zips are entered? (91901 to 92199)
> 
> ...


92075 has been identified by at least one person. Nothing else in that range, though.


----------



## dishnet520 (Jun 15, 2004)

Can anyone confirm all of the Wisconsin and Minnesota updates on the map? I know of three people including myself that cannot force it to download. I would like to know what is going on. One of those dots lokks pretty close to me. -- ???


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

dishnet520 said:


> Can anyone confirm all of the Wisconsin and Minnesota updates on the map? I know of three people including myself that cannot force it to download. I would like to know what is going on. One of those dots lokks pretty close to me. -- ???


Don't try to use the map data as definitive for availability in your area. There are several possibilities for a few dots in your area, and the update not being available to you yet:

1. The box is being authorized by D* by specific pre-arrangement (testing)

2. The person went to the web site and didn't follow the directions and innocently punched in their zip code, thinking it would tell them if the upgrade had made it that far yet.

3. The person is lying, thinking it is somehow fun to mislead others.

4. D* msyteriously updated the box by accident.

Don't bother forcing updates ...it is an exercise in futility. Wait until you see info on this forum indicating that it has gone national...or has been released to the Midwest. The map is a neat idea...but shouldn't be used to make "detailed" decisions on availability...it's more for "interest" than anything else. I think it's neat, but would never force an update based on it.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Carbon said:


> Anyway . . I think people are going to the site and just putting there zip in because there are so many east of the Mississippi.


I agree - I think people may be confused and entering their ZIPs expecting to see some kind of list of people or a zoomed-in map or something, no realizing they're reporting that they supposedly got the download.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

LameLefty said:


> I agree - I think people may be confused and entering their ZIPs expecting to see some kind of list of people or a zoomed-in map or something, no realizing they're reporting that they supposedly got the download.


I'd be a little surprised I guess. The OP made it pretty clear (twice) of how this works and what he was expecting see.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> I'd be a little surprised I guess. The OP made it pretty clear (twice) of how this works and what he was expecting see.


How many people actually read and follow directions these days? Besides, it's easier on my blood pressure to assume incompetence rather than malice.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

hasan said:


> How many people actually read and follow directions these days? Besides, it's easier on my blood pressure to assume incompetence rather than malice.


lol....I can appreciate that.


----------



## gb33 (Sep 8, 2006)

islesfan said:


> Don't include Nevada, I don't have it yet.


Yeah sorry I meant east of not west of.


----------



## Angelus7310 (Aug 23, 2006)

dishnet520 said:


> Can anyone confirm all of the Wisconsin and Minnesota updates on the map? I know of three people including myself that cannot force it to download. I would like to know what is going on. One of those dots lokks pretty close to me. -- ???


No love up in Superior, Wisconsin yet. I too have seen the number of dots in the twin cities/chicago/milwaukee areas and tried to force. All that does for me is make me watch XFA download again. I'm sure we'll get it sometime next week.:grin:


----------



## RJC49 (Oct 15, 2006)

Rugged said:


> I talked to my Dad (90266) and he got the update yesterday when he activated his box. I added the zipcode to the map.
> 
> the funny thing is y'day was the first day with the HR20 and he doesn't even want OTA; he had just called DTV on Monday b/c his HR10 started failing and they shipped him an HR20 immediately. I spent about an hour taking him through all the lessons learned from this site.
> 
> ...


YES, he must return it, but he should call and have them code the HR20 as purchased, since it is a replacement for a purchased box.


----------



## benjaminmarle (Jun 7, 2002)

Bump


----------



## kaz (Sep 18, 2006)

Rugged said:


> I talked to my Dad (90266) and he got the update yesterday when he activated his box. I added the zipcode to the map.
> 
> the funny thing is y'day was the first day with the HR20 and he doesn't even want OTA; he had just called DTV on Monday b/c his HR10 started failing and they shipped him an HR20 immediately. I spent about an hour taking him through all the lessons learned from this site.
> 
> ...


he owned it, dont return it. google tivo upgrade drive, or ebay it.



RJC49 said:


> YES, he must return it, but he should call and have them code the HR20 as purchased, since it is a replacement for a purchased box.


No, leave the hr20 as lease, and make them give it to you for free. many MANY others got it free, with no trade, or as additional box. They wont even refurb those boxes anymore, wtf do they want it?

Just dont send it back, wait a couple months to make sure you arnt billed, if you are, complain. then ebay it or fix it


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

OFF TOPIC !!!


----------



## Angelus7310 (Aug 23, 2006)

Saw a few more in my neck of the woods. Forced an update and... and...
Still nothing. At least this serves as a bump


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

P Smith said:


> OFF TOPIC !!!


Nice, but I'd add...

:backtotop

and it is a good way to keep this one near the top! keep putting zips in, I see more by my area (chicago) and want to know what the common thread is that they get it... alphabetical?


----------



## gb33 (Sep 8, 2006)

Yeah isn't it strange that there are all these dots all over the country yet the only people that are talking about or have proof are those in Cali and of course Earl. Why are there so many ignant people in the world. Why?


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

My "Dot" isn't fake.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Donnie Byrd said:


> My "Dot" isn't fake.


I'm tempted to make a fake one just to freak some people out in my area.  Seriously guys, it'll get here when it gets here.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

PoitNarf said:


> I'm tempted to make a fake one just to freak some people out in my area.  Seriously guys, it'll get here when it gets here.


----------



## gb33 (Sep 8, 2006)

Donnie Byrd said:


> My "Dot" isn't fake.


 Really. In North Carolina. Are you a beta? Has this really moved from California to N.C? 
So when will it be hitting up Maine?


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

Are the people getting this in the Great Lakes region forcing the update? Seems to be quite the spike in updates there.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

gb33 said:


> Really. In North Carolina. Are you a beta? Has this really moved from California to N.C?
> So when will it be hitting up Maine?


We're all "betas" :lol:

My box was included in the limited release.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I would try and force but I don't want to have to wait 24 hours for my guide data to come back especially if I only get 0xFA again.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Maybe some people will start getting 0x104 tonight so that we can see this map get darker.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

SParker said:


> I would try and force but I don't want to have to wait 24 hours for my guide data to come back especially if I only get 0xFA again.


SParker, you never struck me as a chicken-shat weenie before.  

(Note: this is intended as a joke; a bit of facetious fun. If any are offended by the strong language such as weenie or struck, I apologize.  )

I hope we all get OTA, DLB, IR&RF, and STABILITY very, very soon.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

tibber said:


> (Note: this is intended as a joke; a bit of facetious fun. If any are offended by the strong language such as weenie or struck, I apologize.  )
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Havw we all become that sensitive. I hope not. I guess you never know though.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

tibber said:


> I hope we all get OTA, DLB, IR&RF, and STABILITY very, very soon.


You forgot MRV, SFX, and VOD!


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

tibber said:


> SParker, you never struck me as a chicken-shat weenie before.
> 
> (Note: this is intended as a joke; a bit of facetious fun. If any are offended by the strong language such as weenie or struck, I apologize.  )
> 
> ...


Well I did force it last night and for my troubles I got 0xFA again


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> Havw we all become that sensitive. I hope not. I guess you never know though.


My Doctor advises I walk more.
My Lawyer advises I disclaim more.
So, I follow both their advice: I disclaim any knowledge of walking. 

SParker,

Yeah, no joy here either. Just tried to force again. Maybe tonight. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Mrmiami (Oct 3, 2006)

Holy Moses, is this a slow rollout or what!!! The Map is not being filled in at ALL, me thinks they may have hit a snag. Many will say to just practice patience but I have been doing that for a week now. I understand the part about a slow rollout but for what looks like the better part of that week there has been no new additions, what gives?


----------



## benjaminmarle (Jun 7, 2002)

Yeah, every morning I wake up to look at my hr20 only to be disappointed that there was not an update for OTA. Well I guess it gives me something to look forward to the next morning!


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Mrmiami said:


> Holy Moses, is this a slow rollout or what!!! The Map is not being filled in at ALL, me thinks they may have hit a snag.


The update was only sent out to the LA DMA, and that's it. That was the plan, there was no snag. They'll expand it this week.


----------



## bagleyb (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't understand these after prime time releases/authorizations, especially if it's the same build they released to the initial subset. If you're going to release it tonight, at least put it in the stream and authorize our cards so we can force the download before prime time if we want to.

The OTA tuner on my HD-300 died. When I called in early September to order an HR10, they told me I'd have to get the HR20. I told them I didn't want the HR20 because of the OTA issue, but they assured me my information was old, and the OTA was active at the time I ordered it.

I've missed the entire Race for the Chase in HD, except for the one or two races on TNT-HD. I haven't seen an NFL game other than on ESPNHD (MNF sucks this year) or NFLHD all season, and I haven't seen a single episode of any of the big four broadcast shows in HD this season. 3.5 months with no local's in HD has my patience wearing thin, especially based on the information I was given. I'm beginning to think Tulsa HD Lil may be live before OTA on my box.


----------



## Mrmiami (Oct 3, 2006)

benjaminmarle said:


> Yeah, every morning I wake up to look at my hr20 only to be disappointed that there was not an update for OTA. Well I guess it gives me something to look forward to the next morning!


That is totally amazing, I thought I was the only one doing that but I guess not. Hopefully we'll see it before Xmas but I see no movement at all but I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

bagleyb said:


> If you're going to release it tonight, at least put it in the stream and authorize our cards so we can force the download before prime time if we want to.


What's the difference if you get it for tonight's prime time, or tomorrow night's prime time? You've lived without it up until now, one more day isn't going to make any difference at all.


----------



## bagleyb (Sep 14, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> What's the difference if you get it for tonight's prime time, or tomorrow night's prime time? You've lived without it up until now, one more day isn't going to make any difference at all.


Because I'm running low on my blood pressure medication. 

I'm an HD snob, and I've seen all of the L&O re-runs I can handle on TNT, and you can only watch so much American Chopper and Anatomy of an FA-18 so many times in one week.

And no, I haven't lived without it up until now. I've suffered through 3.5 months without it after having HD locals for 3 years.


----------



## Mrmiami (Oct 3, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> The update was only sent out to the LA DMA, and that's it. That was the plan, there was no snag. They'll expand it this week.


Thanks. Yes I'm aware of what the original plan but a slow rollout to me means....first round small group, next night another group so on and so on. That is how it's usually done but as I said I saw first group and nothing more that's all. I don't know why you may think we'll see it this week I've seen no announcement to that effect anywhere. I hope your right but I also know, legally, DTV has met their commitment of providing OTA by late 2006, where it goes from here is anybody's guess.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Mrmiami said:


> a slow rollout to me means....first round small group, next night another group so on and so on.


That's fine, but DirecTV doesn't care what it means to you. This is the way they do it.


----------



## BuckeyeNut (Dec 3, 2006)

> I also know, legally, DTV has met their commitment of providing OTA by late 2006, where it goes from here is anybody's guess.


They HAVE NOT met their commitment until it's national. Many of us across the country had "OTA Coming Late 2006" stickers on the box, so until OTA reaches where they distributed these boxes, no commitment has been met.:nono2:


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> What's the difference if you get it for tonight's prime time, or tomorrow night's prime time? You've lived without it up until now, one more day isn't going to make any difference at all.


I'm glad to see that I'm not the only voice of reason on this board


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> I'm glad to see that I'm not the only voice of reason on this board


For some reason, OTA seems to make people go insane. Luckily I just don't care about it.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

BuckeyeNut said:


> They HAVE NOT met their commitment until it's national. Many of us across the country had "OTA Coming Late 2006" stickers on the box, so until OTA reaches where they distributed these boxes, no commitment has been met.:nono2:


Nor, have they missed their committment yet either.


----------



## BuckeyeNut (Dec 3, 2006)

Donnie Byrd said:


> Nor, have they missed their committment yet either.


No they haven't. Not yet! I didn't say they missed it, just a rebuttle!


----------



## John in Georgia (Sep 24, 2006)

I am SO ready to see OTA HD channels from Atlanta again without all the MPEG4 compression artifacts! (Not to mention the HD channels D* doesn't carry.)

I just hope that when the update makes it to Georgia, the OTA tuner in the HR20 is at least as good as the one in the H20.


----------



## gb33 (Sep 8, 2006)

Forcing does NOTHING, except cause you time w/o television. When its your turn, you will find out in the morning. I think this statement is true.


----------



## indy300 (Sep 22, 2006)

gb33 said:


> Forcing does NOTHING, except cause you time w/o television. When its your turn, you will find out in the morning. I think this statement is true.


Patiently waiting in Indy also:hurah:


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

gb33 said:


> Forcing does NOTHING, except cause you time w/o television. When its your turn, you will find out in the morning. I think this statement is true.


There is actually a period of time where your receiver is authorized for the update, before it is told to grab the update. During this time, forcing will get you the update faster, but only by a few hours at most.


----------



## gb33 (Sep 8, 2006)

indy300 said:


> Patiently waiting in Indy also:hurah:


Fishers here too. 46256


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

BuckeyeNut said:


> They HAVE NOT met their commitment until it's national. Many of us across the country had "OTA Coming Late 2006" stickers on the box, so until OTA reaches where they distributed these boxes, no commitment has been met.:nono2:


I don't think that "sticker" means squat. There's probably verbage somewhere in there service contracts that probably states things like "all features may not be available in all areas", "terms and conditions to change without notice", " we reserver the the right to yada, yada, yada,. I'm sure they've got there a** wired tight and covered very well.


----------



## BuckeyeNut (Dec 3, 2006)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> I don't think that "sticker" means squat. There's probably verbage somewhere in there service contracts that probably states things like "all features may not be available in all areas", "terms and conditions to change without notice", " we reserver the the right to yada, yada, yada,. I'm sure they've got there a** wired tight and covered very well.


You must be in Law School. J/K


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

BuckeyeNut said:


> You must be in Law School. J/K


lol... not hardly dude...
I just don't think they're going to allow themselves to get "dinged" over small things like this.


----------



## Mrmiami (Oct 3, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> For some reason, OTA seems to make people go insane. Luckily I just don't care about it.


and one can assume you either have your HD locals already or are using your antenna to pull in the local HD as I am but that's a whole lot of extra wiring I don't need behind my Flat screen. It much easier to have an all in one unit and "as advertised" product doing the whole job. If you don't care about locals then what are you doing in this post topic?

Isn't this your post?

I have been having a sporadic problem with my MPEG4 locals ever since I got the HR20. Randomly, while the HR20 is tuned to an MPEG4 channel, the signal on 103 will start dropping out. If I go to the signal meter, it will either be quickly bouncing between ~95 and 0, or just sitting at 0. The Ku satellites are perfectly fine. The thing is, when this problem pops up it doesn't just happen on the HR20. It screws up the Ka signal going to my H20 as well. After 2-5 minutes, the problem will disappear and all will be well.

Getting to the root of this problem has been impossible. I've replaced the multiswitch, the LNB, and even the HR20. I've tried taking off the BBCs. The problem is still here. The H20 isn't causing the problem, because it pops up even when the H20 is tuned to an MPEG2 channel. I am completely out of ideas, and there's no point in calling DirecTV because they'll just send out another service tech. I've told the two previous service techs what to do, since they had no clue what the problem was and of course it never pops up when they're around. I have nothing to tell a third service tech to replace or fix, so I'm sure he'll just scratch his head and leave.

So I'm turning to this forum for ideas. My whole family is fed up with this, and I really can't blame them. They want to watch and record their stuff in HD, and they can't. I will have no choice but to leave DirecTV if this problem isn't resolved, and I really don't want to do that.

HELP ME OUT!


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Mrmiami said:


> If you don't care about locals then what are you doing in this post topic?


Last time I checked, the topic was "0x104 Distribution Map - Did you get it?" not "OTA Love-fest, don't post here if you don't care about OTA."


Mrmiami said:


> Isn't this your post?


Yes, and I don't consider OTA a solution to my problem.


----------



## deebeeeff (Oct 10, 2006)

Well, gosh, then, may I be the first to say: :backtotop :lol: :lol:


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

OK...

0x108 Update - Reworked map

Bump!


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

There's already a new thread for 0x108. This one should be closed.


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

Okay, new release. Sounds like the same idea as before, limited release in LA. Then......??? Is it going to be another whole week again before we even hear what D*'s next step is. Is there any hope of this going national this week? This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Bad Rex (Sep 25, 2006)

Would it be possible to keep the old map around for a while? Then we could compare the two and see when 0x108 starts going to those who didn't have 0x104.


----------

